# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Mr. Olympia 2003

## Random

Hey guys, 

im going to the 2003 mr. olympia and have great seats for the night show, however im wondering if any of you has any extra tickets for prejudging--im looking to pay good money for some good seats, give me a buzz, [email protected]

----------


## retired

I don't have any tickets, but judging from this picture, it will be a great show.

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

I know what ur asking for is legal, but i would think you will be getting scammers sending you email.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

so is levrone going to compete or not im just wondering?

----------


## rruhl

More pictures

Picture 1

----------


## rruhl

Picture 2

----------


## rruhl

Picture 3

----------


## rruhl

Picture 4

----------


## rruhl

Picture 5

----------


## RageControl

Unreal pics  :EEK!:  Gunter is looking awesome gonna be one hell of a show.

----------


## bigol'legs

when were those pics taken? cutlers looking kinda soft from what I can see. Is it my imagination or did coleman get bigger? hehe

----------


## retired

Gunter is one big SOB. Cutler looks lean, and Ronnie looks massive and a little soft.

This could be "the Battle of the Belly" Olympia. If Coleman can't get his under control, then one of those other two gentlemen should take home the title.

----------


## saboudian

> Gunter is one big SOB. Cutler looks lean, and Ronnie looks massive and a little soft.
> 
> This could be "the Battle of the Belly" Olympia. If Coleman can't get his under control, then one of those other two gentlemen should take home the title.


Gunter should never win, he should consider it an act of god that he got into the top 6 last year and beat ronnie at the the GNC show. Gunter should be struggling just to get into the top 10.

As for Cutler, even if ronnie does lose in the symetry and muscularity rounds he will still take the show in the posing rounds  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bigol'legs

Yup I see Ronnie six timing it.

----------


## MMC78

Big man Ronnie for sure. Neither Cutler or Gunter have the small bones and good proportions that Ronnie has.

----------


## hercules88

thats my gym and i was there for that photo shoot. they looked great. it was nutz to see them in person

----------

